# Some More Fine Pits From New Zealand



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

some more NZ pitbulls


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

how do you guys deal with the ban out there? or is it just Australia that apbt's are outlawed...?


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

We haven't been hit with the ban yet...and i hope it stays that way....
but yea they are outlawed in Australia but i herd that the people over there some how register there pit bulls as Amstaffs and they get away with it...but i dont know how its done though...


----------

